# Symptoms...low back pain?



## Pierrette (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been reading some post and noticed that a lot of IBS sufferers has low back pain... That's one of my problem along with all the other symptoms..my back pain feels like a lumbar and sacrum pain...in my bones. Is that what anyone of you feels too.TRying to figure this out..anyone with same symptoms i would appreciate to hear from you...thanksPierrette


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you been diagnosed with IBS? And if so, are you female and if you are have you been to a GYN recently?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people with IBS do get pain going around to the lower back.However it is probably wise to have your lower back checked to make sure you do not have a lower back problem causing the pain.


----------



## Pierrette (Mar 10, 2010)

yes diagnosed with ibs and no gyn lately


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Then if I were you, I would go to your reg Dr first and if they can't find a reason for the pain... head to the GYN. Always best to rule out other stuff.


----------



## Booziesioux (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi I've been diagnosed with IBS (because they ruled out most other things) and also have really bad lower back pain. It started before Xmas (the back pain, though I've had IBS for many years) while I was walking along the street. I wasn't exerting myself and it felt like it was in my bones or pelvis or something. Very weird pain that I've never had before. It went away but kept coming back and is with me now (I've had it for a couple of weeks) since the start of my last period which has finished now. I find it really hard to sit down and actually standing and walking seem the most comfortable now even though it started when I was walking. It started on the right but now radiates across my whole lower back. What is your pain like? Do you get bad periods and is your IBS worse round your periods? someone suggested to me I might have endometriosis because that can cause IBS but I wonder if it can cause back pain and the kind of severe chronic IBS-D that I have. The docs won't take me seriously though.Would love to hear if you've had any luck with your docKim


----------



## Dangerbelly (Mar 14, 2010)

Booziesioux said:


> Hi I've been diagnosed with IBS (because they ruled out most other things) and also have really bad lower back pain. It started before Xmas (the back pain, though I've had IBS for many years) while I was walking along the street. I wasn't exerting myself and it felt like it was in my bones or pelvis or something. Very weird pain that I've never had before. It went away but kept coming back and is with me now (I've had it for a couple of weeks) since the start of my last period which has finished now. I find it really hard to sit down and actually standing and walking seem the most comfortable now even though it started when I was walking. It started on the right but now radiates across my whole lower back. What is your pain like? Do you get bad periods and is your IBS worse round your periods? someone suggested to me I might have endometriosis because that can cause IBS but I wonder if it can cause back pain and the kind of severe chronic IBS-D that I have. The docs won't take me seriously though.Would love to hear if you've had any luck with your docKim


I'm having the exact same issue. The pain will start at the front and begin with gas pressure and bloating. then it becomes severe abdominal pain.. And it radiates in my lower back and sometimes even down my legs/hips. I can't stand up, I can't sit down.. All I can do is lay down and it helps until the pain goes away on its own.My periods have also been wacky. I get a period maybe every 35-40 days.. And I get really bad cramps followed by 2 days of heavy heavy bleeding. Like, I use the super absorbancy and go through them in an hour, sometimes less. Then it just stops.It doesn't happen every day, but I've had it happen at work every time I work the late shift on Thursdays for the past couple weeks. We'll see if it happens again tonight..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Danger if you are having period trouble like that I would definitely head to the Dr's and/or your GYN. And perhaps you need some bloodwork to chekc and make sure you don't have any anemia issues.The back pain... again, I would go to your GP's and start the process to have any other reasons for it ruled out.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I get lower back pain but it is definitely linked with when I get diarrhea - never when I haven't. It can last a couple of days and it is in the lower back and normal pain killers won't shift it so I always have to have something much stronger. It can ache around the front a bit too but it's mostly the lower back. It is really uncomfortable and when i have to stand all day at work sometimes it gets bad.I haven't been to a gyn lately and nor am I likely to when I have problems with diarrhea but it is only when I have a bad day that i have it. However sometimes I will get the back ache first and it is almost like a warning bell as the next day I'll get the diarrhea - so I have learnt to listen to it.


----------



## Dooby (Aug 21, 2009)

This is what I'm looking into at the moment, I'm waiting for the results of a lumbar back x-ray. My problems most resemble those of Claireuk though with constipation not diarrhea. From what I've googled, hairline fractures in part of the lumbar vertebrae can produce lumbar pain, usually they result from an adolescent growth spurt or certain vigorous types of exercise - the term is spondilolysis. They can heal if given a chance to rest but it sounds like it doesn't take much to undo the healing (standing too long, walking or the straining of constipation - I can tick all those boxes). The usual treatment is back-strengthening exercises and a back brace.The link between the spine and the gut apparently can work both ways - nerve problems in the lumbar spine can interfere with peristalsis.Maybe there is something here for Claire to look into - if a connection is so reliable it's a 'warning bell' it's something that a good doctor could investigate. I'll try to come back to this later to add some links.


----------



## katyd1d (Apr 5, 2010)

I have low back pain, but I figure it's because I work at a desk all day, and when my tummy hurts, I stop exercising. With regular exercise, I can control my back pain, but without it, the muscles spasm. But I think it's my lifestyle more than anything (and being a rather top-heavy woman on top of it).Last time I went to yoga class (months ago), I had to stop partway through because of the gut pain. Being twisted up and upside down was not gentle on an already angry belly.


----------

